
Immigrants who apply for a change in status might be deported if denied - hello_1234
https://qz.com/1323136/a-uscis-immigration-policy-change-threatens-non-citizens-with-deportation-if-they-lose-status/
======
cmurf
Even if you don't apply for a change in status according to this: _Sam is a
software engineer. His employer sponsors him for a green card—but is then
acquired by another firm. USCIS denies the petition, saying there is
insufficient proof the new employer can continue the sponsorship in the shoes
of the old employer. Sam now faces deportation._

This administration's views is not merely that there are too many illegal
immigrants, it's that there are too many legal immigrants. And there are not
too many white immigrants, as the chief executive asked out loud why we don't
have more Norwegians coming into the country. The policy trend is very clearly
white nationalism. But this is completely consistent with someone who
vocalized his racism for decades before running for president, and for five
years accusing the man who would become his predecessor of being an immigrant
and therefore an illegitimate president.

